# Ukranian cream separators



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone use them? How are the results? So many wonderful things can be made with cream and I wonder if buying one of these would be worth it. I don't have the room to build up a big supply of milk and let it separate for days naturally.

When using a mechanical separator, how much cream should you get out of a gallon of milk? (I have Nubians). I've read anything from a quart to a cup. I know it can vary, but if nubians have about the same butterfat as a Jersey cow, shouldn't the cream volume be similar?


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

I have been wondering about this too. I was going to ask for one for Christmas.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a cream separator...dont remember off hand what country its from but It has a plug adapter...I LOVE IT....how much cream and thickness depends on the goats...before I got my Nigerians...we got about a 1/2 + pint per gallon...with nigerian we get a bit more, each time its a little different but not much more then a pint. but its thick! I mean stand your spoon in it thick...made me a coffee and cream lover !! its well worth the investment...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I just can't get past the price for something that has plastic parts. One of these days I'll break down and buy one.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Food grade plastic is much stronger and ruggeder than other types of plastic.

I have 2 of the old seperators, from the 1940's. I can adjust how much cream it spins out. The floor model makes my house vibrate!

I've been thinking about one of the Ukranian ones.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I paid $75 for mine of facebook and it was basically new...good good buy!!! Our parts are metal...We can adjust how much cream as well...for us even at full replacement price,its worth it...we love the cream..we make butter, whipped topping, use it in coffee...use in pumpkin pie : ) ect...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Happybleats, what is the brand and model?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> The floor model makes my house vibrate!


:laugh:



happybleats said:


> but its thick! I mean stand your spoon in it thick...made me a coffee and cream lover !! its well worth the investment...


That is awesome! I've been wanting one for a while now. I was given a manual butter churn and without cream its been collecting dust.



AncientBlue said:


> Happybleats, what is the brand and model?


I second this inquiry. :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Happybleats, what is the brand and model


Ill dig it out and check...we had a small house fire so had to pack up everything to rebuild ; ( but I just saw it so let me look and Ill get back with you

Edit: Ok Its a centrifugal Cream Separater 
the tag on the front of the base says " Ceiiapatop

there is a youtubE video with this model..: USEWSMILE


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this one is most like mine...this looks to have plastic parts ( red) mine is all metal...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the UK hand crank model, it works great. I paid like 80 for it on Ebay. After you get it figured out it works fine and you can adjust the cream amount as well. I will probably use it a lot next year do to having so many in milk, going to be swimming in the stuff. May as well take some cream from the pig feed...


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

happybleats said:


> Edit: Ok Its a centrifugal Cream Separater
> the tag on the front of the base says " Ceiiapatop


Thank you!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I just got one ( a couple months ago) It is the Ukraine type. By Slavic Beauty. I opted for the hand crank model but it is all metal parts except the milk bowl. I REALLY like it.

You can adjust how thick the cream is too.I get about a pint our of a gallon+

I paid around $150 on amazon.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I'm going to order today, and go with Slavic Beauty.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

So when you adjust the thickness of the cream, are you really just adjusting how much cream is left in the milk?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

billmac said:


> So when you adjust the thickness of the cream, are you really just adjusting how much cream is left in the milk?


Yes that is my understanding. It took me a few tries but I have it where i want it now. Cream is not so thick it cannot pour but milk seems like a nice consistency too.

Anybody know how to test for % milkfat??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And the low fat milk is still drinkable, my kids will drink it and we cook with it...pancakes, pudding ect...we also feed it to our pigs...nothing is wasted.


----------

